# 99 ford expedition



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have this SUV starts up first thing in the morning no problem, when driving it then shut it off? It has a long delay on starting, what is this I am afraid starter will go, it's almost like it needs priming?? Help


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... What motor is in it,..??

What have ya done to find the problem,..??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

V8 triton 5.4 motor I think it might be the crank shaft sensor????? I don't know??


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you getting any trouble codes?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

No codes


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Crank censor?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Its hard to recommend replacing it if you aren't getting a code. Does the starter act like its struggling, or is it cranking at a good speed but not firing?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

No struggle just takes double the time to turn over


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

When was the last time you changed the fuel filter ?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Have this SUV starts up first thing in the morning no problem, when driving it then shut it off? It has a long delay on starting, what is this I am afraid starter will go, it's almost like it needs priming?? Help



1. Air leak somewhere. Metal expands from heat, gaps open, and mixture turns lean, preventing start up.
2. Just the opposite. Leaking injector. Floods hot engine causing no start.

No telling from this side. You need to pull plugs out and investigate for signs of lean or flooded burn. Which, in my opinion, you need to check your plugs one way or another. 

Failing coolant temp sensor is known but well forgotten culprit to starting issues.

http://autorepair.about.com/cs/troubleshooting/l/aa042603a_02.htm

http://www.underhoodservice.com/Art...as_solving_nocode_performance_complaints.aspx


----------

